# icy blue look



## claralikesguts (Dec 19, 2009)

for this look i used...

face-
Maybelline concealer
translucent powder
Benefit Dandelion

eyes-
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk
Vanilla pigment
Too Dolly
Contrast
Smoke & Diamonds
Stately Black
NYX White
W&W Mega Liner
L'oreal Telescopic Clean Definition mascara
Red Cherry 747m

lips-
C-Thru l/g

1. Prime with whatever.






2. pack Too Dolly (a perm. dupe is Aquadisiac) in the crease





3. blend it out





4. Vanilla pigment on the lid...





5. Contrast in the outer corner





6. Blend it out





7. With a 217, I get a little of Smoke & Diamonds and gently apply in the area circled. I also apply a bit of Stately Black in the outer v to darken Contrast.





8. Apply undereye concealer. On the lashline, I apply Too Dolly - Smoke & Diamonds - Contrast from inner corner to outer. In the inner corner, I apply NYX White.





9. On top of NYX White, I apply Vanilla pigment





10. Liner! On the water line, I apply half black e/l and half white for a somewhat 'icy' look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








11. Mascara





12. Falsies of course!





Then do your face and what not and apply your lip stuff.










^ she hates pictures!


thanks for looking


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 19, 2009)

This is beautiful! Thank you


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 19, 2009)

That is gorgeous, you really do the best tutorials!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're so pretty!


----------



## Reiven (Dec 19, 2009)

oh nice! it's very natural(in my opinion ;D) looking for having blue in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a good way to just add a splash of colour ;D thx!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

You are the cutest thing ever!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome Clara, I never put my looks together in the same steps like this, I'm going to try this out today and post it in my next FOTD


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 19, 2009)

can't wait to see it Chelsea!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful job!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 20, 2009)

Another gorgeous look! I always love your FOTD!


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Very pretty! Thank you for posting, and awesome blending.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

You are super gorgeous.


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks girls!


----------



## Sythua (Dec 21, 2009)

I will totally try this look and post pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks ^_^


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome tut!


----------



## Nelly711 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome tutorial girl! By the way, your kitty is beautiful!!


----------



## belle89 (Dec 21, 2009)

Pretty look. I've always wanted to know how you did your e/s placement.


----------



## driz69 (Dec 22, 2009)

another awesome look. thx for the tut


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks girls!


----------



## _Atelier (Dec 24, 2009)

omg this is perfection! you're super pretty! thanks for sharing!


----------

